# [SOLVED] TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C Problem



## E__P (Jun 6, 2009)

Greetings! (and many thanks to you in advance),

My burner is not working. I thought it might be a problem with software, so I tried not using Windows and downloaded DeepBurner Pro with no results. Neither application sees the burner.

So I followed the instruction to uninstall it with the device driver (@: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/my-tsstcorp-cdw-dvd-ts-h492c-driver-193876.html ). 

Windows did not reinstall it.:4-dontkno
Will you help me?
TY.ray:

(Windows XP Home Edition, Build 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.09026_1234 Service Pack 3 - AMD Sempron Processor 3100+, 383MB Ram, NVIDIA GeForce 6100 - emachines D3123 - TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C pre-installed.)


----------



## ATKrider (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C Problem*

Hello E P, 

here are some steps to check 

Step 1: Start Registry Editor
Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. Registry Editor starts. 
Step 2: Delete the UpperFilters registry entry

1.In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 
2.Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet. 
3.Expand Control, and then expand Class. 
4.Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 
5.In the right pane (topic area), click UpperFilters.

Note An UpperFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the UpperFilters registry entry, you must click UpperFilters and not UpperFilters.bak. 
6.On the Edit menu, click Delete. 
7.When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion of the UpperFilters registry entry: 
Are you sure you want to delete this value? 
The UpperFilters registry entry is removed from the {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} registry subkey.

Note Do not exit Registry Editor. You must have this program for the next step. 
Step 3: Delete the LowerFilters registry entry

1.In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 
2.Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet. 
3.Expand Control, and then expand Class. 
4.Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 
5.In the right pane (topic area), click LowerFilters.

Note An LowerFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the LowerFilters registry entry, you must click LowerFilters and not LowerFilters.bak. 
6.On the Edit menu, click Delete. 
7.When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion of the LowerFilters registry entry: 
Are you sure you want to delete this value?The LowerFilters registry entry is removed from the {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} registry subkey. 
8.Exit Registry Editor

Reboot your system and check to see if you can use your cd rom drive 

Let me know


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C Problem*

Try this.
http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/xp_cd_dvd_fix.htm


----------



## E__P (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C Problem*



Tyree said:


> Try this.
> http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/xp_cd_dvd_fix.htm


Thank you, Tyree. Because your suggestion offered the simplest solution, I followed the directions. Now the software sees the burner but the message from Deep Burner Pro is "Drive is not ready. It is possibly busy or empty." Windows does not copy either; it also tells me the drive is empty.

I am trying to burn images and text to a DVD+R. I also have DVD-R medium and have tried both. To the software, they are invisible in the DVD drive.

Thank you, ATKrider. I appreciate your careful steps and am keeping your remarks handy as well.


----------



## E__P (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C Problem*

ATKrider, 
Does the solution offered by Tyree accomplish the same thing?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C Problem*

Your TSST TS-H492C CD-RW/DVD-ROM will Read & Write CD's and Read DVD's. 
It will NOT write to DVD.


----------



## ATKrider (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C Problem*

Hello , 

no it does not , 

i miss read the post 

what my fix does is if your system does see the drives but is unable to use them 

my fix removes filters that get place in the registry that hampers the functions of the drive and blocks the writing and coping and play functions of the cd roms 

this will fix all cd roms and return the ability to play /read/write from and to cd's 

but these bits of advice might have to be applied to a situation like this 

but Tyree is right about the abilities of the drive in his last post concerning it being able to write to dvd's 

what need to be done since he has gotten his software to see the drives is select the propper drive to accomplish what he is trying to do when he is telling the software what to do 

by default the system will choose the master drive to perform all functions so when having 2 drives you need to know which drive is set to master and which is slave and which does what so when telling the software what to do it will know what drive to use 

some software will automatically select the correct drive for it scans your system so it will know what to do 

but then again it might have filters and preventing this from happening so when i run ito this situation i check for filters and do the fix by Tyree so that i make sure all is good 



hope this helps


----------



## E__P (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C Problem*

:redface: I thought that since I'd burned CD's before, the DVD medium would also work. Thank you, Tyree, for your guidance to get this functionality back and letting me know that I am trying to get software to do what I need hardware for!

I looked into the registry too, ATKrider; those values were not there and, under the circumstances, I guess they were not supposed to be! I am very grateful for your help, too.

I am a satisfied customer. My appreciation to you both. ray: You were awesome.
:wave:


----------



## ATKrider (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C Problem*

hello 

you are very welcome 

come back any time ever just to browse the post or if you need any help 

thats what we are here for 

and may the pc gremlins stay far away


----------

